# Creepy photo thread



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2012)

Google search: Clowns...


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Fudgey (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2012)

Chernobyl


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2012)

I almost posted the ferris wheel. Went with the 'Chernobyl Wilfdlife Sanctuary' instead.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)

Ble should recognize this...


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)

Heritage USA ...http://www.tommyandjames.net/heritageusa.html


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble should recognize this...


Ah yes, the pride of Fort Mill...


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 9, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Heritage USA ...http://www.tommyandj...eritageusa.html








This is the only part of the park that is left now other than the tower. The pictures from that site must be fairly old.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2012)

Fudgey's pic was the first one I thought of when I read the topic title. I just didn't want to go looking for it.

There's always rppearso:


----------



## Wolverine (Oct 9, 2012)

In the South, we have kudzu.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## csb (Oct 9, 2012)

Sometimes I thank God

For broken links


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Oct 11, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > Heritage USA ...http://www.tommyandj...eritageusa.html
> ...


I still get creeped out on the rare occasion I drive past that place. I never knew it was ever developed as much as those pictures showed (I've only seen the outside of the castle). That was the one tied to Tammy Faye Bakker and associated nonsense, wasn't it?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 11, 2012)

Apparently that castle was to be the world's largest Wendy's, but never opened.


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 12, 2012)

Best when put up near the local cemetary...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## MA_PE (Oct 14, 2012)

is that cheese and onions on top of mashed potatoes? It looks great and I'll bet it's quite tasty, too. Awesome.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 14, 2012)

The wrist looks like a leek, which is onion related. And I don't tend to like things overly browned, but I'll make an exception for cheese. Slightly overcooked mozzarella on reheated pizza or ziti, etc. is the shiznit.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 19, 2012)

Not all that creepy, just a different view of the storyline:


----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## cdcengineer (Oct 24, 2012)

^ WTF is that? Was that your senior prom Dex? Obviously you in the bush..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Ble_PE (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## pbrme (Oct 30, 2012)

Almost put this one on the Lasik thread

AAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 8, 2012)

^ TWISTED METAL! Great game....


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 8, 2012)

I remember playing one of the early versions of that game. The newer versions aren't as much fun though.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 11, 2012)

Not a photo, but it gave me the willies.

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=88ivPjYV-9o


----------



## Supe (Nov 11, 2012)

Eeeeeeeeeew!


----------



## IlPadrino (Nov 11, 2012)

It took me a minute to connect the video with the advertisement... but I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 11, 2012)

Wrong in so many ways.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Krakosky (Nov 16, 2012)

Ass with teeth


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 17, 2012)

Is that for the sequel to...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 17, 2012)

^^^ I started to watch that last night. I made it about 10 minutes in before I decided to watch it via fast-forward. It really was a stupid movie.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 18, 2012)

Awkward family photo


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 18, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I started to watch that last night. I made it about 10 minutes in before I decided to watch it via fast-forward. It really was a stupid movie.


you think so?


----------



## engineergurl (Nov 18, 2012)

Krakosky said:


> Ass with teeth


or ugly feet?


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 19, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I started to watch that last night. I made it about 10 minutes in before I decided to watch it via fast-forward. It really was a stupid movie.


You obviously just don't appreciate fine cinema...I'll bet you thought "The Human Centipede" was stupid too.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 19, 2012)

I thought the Human Cent-iPad was funny.


----------



## YMZ PE (Nov 19, 2012)

"Should I eat the cutterfish and asparagus or the vanirra pudding?...I'M SORRY KYERRRRR!!!"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 23, 2012)

That 'blood' looks like BBQ sauce, which is somehow creepier.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## MA_PE (Nov 28, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## blybrook PE (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## baconbot (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## engineergurl (Nov 30, 2012)

VTEnviro said:


> That 'blood' looks like BBQ sauce, which is somehow creepier.


Tomato sauce... def tomato sauce...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 3, 2012)

Was anyone else's first thoughts on the above "my, what a disproportionately small toilet and bathtub?"


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, my bathtub holds way more than 3 heads.


----------



## csb (Dec 5, 2012)

My first thought was, "That bastard left the toilet seat up. He had it coming."


----------



## pbrme (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## MA_PE (Dec 6, 2012)

finish it.......wimp.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 14, 2012)

^WTF, man? Too far...


----------



## blybrook PE (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Supe (Dec 19, 2012)

That is horrifying.

I _hate _the taste of bananas.


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Master slacker (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2012)

I've got the weirdest boner right now....


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 20, 2012)

Master slacker said:


>





Capt Worley PE said:


> I've got the weirdest boner right now....


Hope you like BJ's...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 20, 2012)

Supe said:


> That is horrifying.
> 
> I _hate _the taste of bananas.


I get cramps in my lower legs and feet that keep me awake at night sometimes. I can go through bananas quicker than a monkey.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Dec 20, 2012)

Ble_PE said:


> Master slacker said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


You don't?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 20, 2012)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Ble_PE said:
> 
> 
> > Master slacker said:
> ...


Yes, yes I do. It is nice to have other options though.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 20, 2012)

There has to be some other kind of access options...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 20, 2012)

They're bound to have to unload at some point, right?


----------



## pbrme (Dec 20, 2012)

The first one to eat is the first not to have a reverse sh!t.


----------



## Supe (Dec 20, 2012)

Cuttlefish and asparagus?


----------



## jeb6294 (Dec 27, 2012)

If you don't get it...you're probably better off


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 27, 2012)

Is this a family photo?

I've been around the world and haven't seen anything like this....is that tea?


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm guessing it was taken after a water birth in the pool used by the mother. uke:


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 27, 2012)

I was kinda thinking that, but I've never seen one with the whole family in the pool...


----------



## SCarolinaNiki PE (Dec 27, 2012)

EEEeeeeewwwww!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 27, 2012)

That is sick!


----------



## snickerd3 (Dec 27, 2012)

glad i can't see it


----------



## Judowolf PE (Dec 27, 2012)

nothing like Hippie Commune family pool day...


----------



## MA_PE (Dec 27, 2012)

that's frickin' child abuse. Nasty.


----------



## pbrme (Dec 27, 2012)

Winner. Thread closed.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## MA_PE (Jan 6, 2013)

knight1fox3 said:


>


WTF is the story behind that one???


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 7, 2013)

Do.

Not.

Ask.

That is effed up.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 7, 2013)




----------



## ALBin517 (Jan 8, 2013)

Is that Bo Pelini holding the cat?


----------



## Supe (Jan 8, 2013)

It sure is! In fact, it appears to be a mirror image of his Nebraska staff photo.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> This was my MySpace profile picture!


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## TESTY (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## pbrme (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## cdcengineer (Feb 19, 2013)

^ The honey boo boo doll


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2013)

Six Flags Over Mississippi?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Feb 27, 2013)

^^^ The second picture is in the winter or fall. Wait until spring comes. Those leaves and buildings will bud again.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Feb 27, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


Walking Dead prequel?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


>




Backstory?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Feb 28, 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centralia,_Pennsylvania


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow. :blink:


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 28, 2013)

yesh. pretty interesting story

http://www.offroaders.com/album/centralia/centralia.htm


----------



## Road Guy (Mar 1, 2013)

saw this while looking through some trails sites....


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 6, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 6, 2013)

^ looks like VT made it out to ND.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2013)

^ LOL. And must have just watched the 5th Element.


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 6, 2013)

Is this supposed to be a reference to "The Fifth Element'?


----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 6, 2013)

Damn it Fox...you beat me to it!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 6, 2013)

He got a multi-pass...


----------



## Master slacker (Mar 6, 2013)

"Yeah, we know it's a multi-pass."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Mar 6, 2013)

"Anyone else want to negotiate?"


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 7, 2013)

MA_PE said:


> ^ looks like VT made it out to ND.




Hey, the pic is fine, I just didn't want to tell anyone I moved until I got settled in.


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Judowolf PE (Mar 7, 2013)

^that's pretty f*ing awesome there!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2013)

Ack!


----------



## blybrook PE (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 8, 2013)

^New meaning to GFY.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 8, 2013)

^^Now that's funny right there.


----------



## pbrme (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 26, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 10, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Apr 30, 2013)

Holy crap. And the creepy award goes to Capt.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (May 3, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Jun 24, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 25, 2013)

Victorian era post mortem photos

http://ken_ashford.typepad.com/blog/2009/08/creepy-post-mortem-photos-from-the-victorian-age.html


----------



## Phantom PE (Jul 3, 2013)

Capt Worley PE said:


>


I'll never forget the first time I drove this road. I was relying on the Verizon navigator and it was pitch black out. I had never taken this route before, but I was trusting it would get me back to my apartment ASAP so I could get to my first day of work the next day. My route took me from the right side of the page, turning right and going away from where the photo was taken. Shortly after that curve at the top of the picture the cell service cut out and I was like great, I don't even have a clue where I am. It came back as I continued on to the next town. Little did I realize I was riding right through downtown Centralia.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

Tapatalk test


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 5, 2013)

Test again


----------



## Master slacker (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## csb (Jul 16, 2013)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/jenlewis/nicolas-cage-as-your-favorite-disney-princesses


----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## blybrook PE (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 7, 2013)

^^^ I saw that movie this past weekend. Not a great flick, but not bad either.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## csb (Aug 14, 2013)

Sh!t. The Old Navy mannequins dropped acid again.


----------



## ventilator (Aug 15, 2013)

Looks like the character on the kids shirt is crapping out a pineapple, which could also explain the poses/expressions on the faces of the mannequins.


----------



## Supe (Aug 15, 2013)

Reminds me of the Duracell battery family.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 15, 2013)

Supe said:


> Reminds me of the Duracell battery family.




Reminds me of this guy


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Aug 16, 2013)

That explains why the guy and his wife are so happy, but what about the kids?


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Aug 17, 2013)

VTEnviro said:


> That explains why the guy and his wife are so happy, but what about the kids?


I'm not judging..........


----------



## MA_PE (Aug 17, 2013)

Is that Mulder's little sister? She looks like she's about to be abducted by aliens.


----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Master slacker (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## Supe (Aug 28, 2013)

That is horrifying.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 28, 2013)

Supe said:


> That is horrifying.


What is horrifying is when you click on the screen to start a reply right as a handful of pictures load, and instead you click on one of those girl/doll pics making it go full screen...


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Hate them....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 5, 2013)

what kind of spider is that!!! its huge and creepy


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 5, 2013)

Not sure ... We saw it at cross country practice back in Atlanta.. I wasn't brave enough to take the picture ....


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 5, 2013)

i'm going to have nightmares now...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 5, 2013)

too bad it wasn't softball/baseball practice. You could've beat it senseless with a bat.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 5, 2013)

We had those guys in Florida, think they're called wolf spiders...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 6, 2013)

Caught this little guy last weekend. It's living in a jar on my front porch now. You can't see it very well in the 2nd pic, but there is a nice red hourglass...


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 6, 2013)

_If these words he speaks are true_

_We're all humanry stew,_

_If we don't pledge allegiance to....._

_the Black Widow_


----------



## roadwreck (Sep 6, 2013)

I haven't used this picture it a while, but it could probably be classified as creepy. Or maybe it's just plain scary.


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2013)

Screw that, Dex. They used to nest in the shipping crates at the last job site I worked at. Scared the shit out of me on a routine basis.


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 6, 2013)

why are you keeping it


----------



## Supe (Sep 6, 2013)

My money is on a semi-elaborate murder plot.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 6, 2013)

can i take that back to atlanta next week to give as a present to the people buying our house?


----------



## ventilator (Sep 6, 2013)

Sapper said:


> We had those guys in Florida, think they're called wolf spiders...


That's we I've always called them. Had some big ones when we first moved into our house. It was a new development that had just been woods before. Watching TV one night and one about the size of my palm ran across the floor, I thought the wife was going to die she was so freaked out.


----------



## ventilator (Sep 6, 2013)

Also just had to kill a black widow in the garage this weekend, gotta say it never crossed my mind to try and catch it, just smash it into nothing.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 6, 2013)

I smashed a brown widow spider at work when I was working nights a while back. It was bigger than I was expected, but it still went squish.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 10, 2013)

That's just all kinds of wrong


----------



## ALBin517 (Sep 12, 2013)

Master slacker said:


>


Separated at birth: the tall one and a young Rumor Willis.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 18, 2013)

Spider died last weekend. Apparently, leaving it on a brick patio in the sun all day isn't good for them. Who knew? I had the opportunity to replace him 3 more times since then though because I cleaned out my garage. Bastards are quick...

Not a single pic here, so I'll just post a link:

http://gawker.com/worst-fears-comes-true-for-town-terrorized-by-spooky-c-1324188109


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 25, 2013)

Okay that isn't creepy, it's just gross, and a little sad. Poor woman clearly was distressed, had to squirt somewhere, I'm sure she was mortified by this situation. But regardless, it's still gross.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2013)

Sapper said:


> Okay that isn't creepy, it's just gross, and a little sad. Poor woman clearly was distressed, had to squirt somewhere, I'm sure she was mortified by this situation. But regardless, it's still gross.


x2. But you wonder if ti was staged for one of those freak fetish webistes. who would be video-ing her at that specific moment in time? Just nasty.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

Watched a van yesterday pull out of the drive thru line, park, pull out a kid, kid peed in the bushes, everyone back in the van, back in the drive thru line. I'm not so sure that America hasn't reached a new level of lazy. (Not saying this lady is lazy, per se.)


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2013)

It was dark thirty last week when we were driving to our friends' house in Florida. Mini-MS1 had to pee. We pulled off the interstate into a parking lot, he got out, drowned a good-sized tree, got back in the car, and we were off again. Nothing wrong with a good nature pee... unless one decides not to go INSIDE the restaurant to order their pre-determined meals in the first place.


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

Dark pee is different than noon on the busiest street in town pee.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2013)

My neighbor's 3-yr old son will just turn and drop- trow at the nearest tree if we're all outside hanging out. But then again, most of the guys in the neighborhood have done it too after a few beers (and it's after dark)...


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2013)

Who doesn't?


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

That's how some friends of our ended up seeing my husband's junk. He went over in the bushes and came over to sit down. Part he forgot? Tucking it all back in and zipping. We've been calling him Tippy, even though it was the whole hog.


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 26, 2013)

^must've been a hell of a party!


----------



## csb (Sep 26, 2013)

Well, it started with cake that said, "Let's Get Drunk!" and went downhill from there...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Sep 26, 2013)

We really freaked out a couple of our newest neighborhood members a couple of weeks ago. They are renting a house whose owner was relocated just a couple of months ago. While the owner lived there, it was a running joke that we pissed on the corner of his fence while we were out late drinking. Well, we were out drinking again and we didn't quite remember that he doesn't live there anymore, so one of the guys goes over to start pissing. He looks up to one of the side windows as he starts to unleash only to discover the new neighbor at the window watching him with a look of horror. The rest of us couldn't stop laughing...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Sep 26, 2013)

csb said:


> Well, it started with cake that said, "Let's Get Drunk!" and went downhill from there...


That was THAT party?! LMAO!! That story just got a whole lot better!


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 26, 2013)

instead of trying to run into the house dripping wet from the pool mr snick let minisnick start peeing under the pool deck....it wouldn't be so bad but the kids drops trow completely to pee.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 26, 2013)

^^^ Who doesn't?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 27, 2013)

^Gotta get some sun on the buns, amirite?


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2013)

^ 'cause you'd pee on your pants, amirite?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Sep 27, 2013)

Nope, nope. Pump pressure was not an issue.


----------



## csb (Sep 27, 2013)

Well, if I didn't drop trou, I'd totally pee on my pants.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 8, 2013)

Winner, winner chicken dinner....


----------



## Master slacker (Oct 8, 2013)

Did she shoot her stomach with a Howitzer?!?!?


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2013)

Should have said "not pregnant ANYMORE".


----------



## mudpuppy (Oct 20, 2013)




----------



## Capt Worley PE (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## csb (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Oct 31, 2013)

http://img1.catalog.photos.msn.com/Image.aspx?uuid=06cb48fb-63cd-4b03-aa19-64117ccb331b&amp;w=628&amp;h=498&amp;so=2

http://img2.catalog.photos.msn.com/Image.aspx?uuid=c151e16d-a97b-4ac1-8892-718dc6d93988&amp;w=628&amp;h=498&amp;so=2


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Jabert (Nov 4, 2013)

WTF - that leopard thing freaked me out!!! I don't even want to see that again


----------



## Master slacker (Nov 7, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just found on facebook...


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 15, 2013)

friend of yours?


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2013)

No.. Just saw this creature post on an Atlanta falcons post and the picture intrigued me and then it scared me...


----------



## Master slacker (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## MA_PE (Dec 2, 2013)

A twerky


----------



## FLBuff PE (Dec 2, 2013)

:appl:


----------



## NJmike PE (Dec 8, 2013)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone guess what this house is famous for?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

And it's creepy....


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Road Guy said:


> Anyone guess what this house is famous for?


that's a house? looks like a church


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 16, 2014)

Jon Benet Ramsey was killed in the basement of that house.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 16, 2014)

[SIZE=medium]There was an article in the paper how the house was for sale again ($1.8 Million) it’s the only house on the block with a locked fence all the way around, not sure if that was before the murder or after.. Houses right next to it are kind of dingy compared to this one..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]It got me reading some last night (cant sleep anymore these days) about the crime. I wouldn’t have understood it then but basically the FBI said the City of Boulder cops (who average 3-4 murders a year) really f’d up the crime scene, the evidence collecting, and the DA was biased towards the parents cause the were “Southerners” and wouldn’t consider any other options than the parents killed her... really f’d up thing to happen to a beautiful girl..[/SIZE]

[SIZE=medium]Morbid I know but I drove by there at lunch today.. But having worked in Boulder I can totally relate to the FBI’s opinion of the case..

The Ramsey’s also had a house close to where I used to work / live in Atlanta so the story always was of interest to me..[/SIZE]


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 17, 2014)

I always thought the son did it, but who knows.

Yeah, Boulder screwed the pooch on that one.


----------



## Master slacker (Jan 17, 2014)

Morbid set toastis


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 4, 2014)

matt267 said:


>


what exactly is this fellow climbing out of?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 4, 2014)

NJmike PE said:


> what exactly is this fellow climbing out of?




That's from Sharknado. So he's climbing out of a shark. That he cut open with a chainsaw.


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2014)

Of course he is


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## goodal (Apr 7, 2014)

nope


----------



## blybrook PE (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

Guy from HS posted this today....


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

^ what the hell is going on there?


----------



## Master slacker (Apr 9, 2014)

I wouldn't call that "creepy". That's just "WTF?"


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 9, 2014)

Should I be turned on by that pic?


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 9, 2014)

looks rather "creepy" to me but not nearly as much as the first Easter bunny picture.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 9, 2014)

My friend is proof that semi-fat, dumb and drunk can be a good way to go through life..


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## TESTY (Apr 10, 2014)

Master slacker said:


> I wouldn't call that "creepy". That's just "WTF?"


Maybe we need to start a WTF Thread


----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (May 13, 2014)

DGAF


----------



## knight1fox3 (Nov 12, 2014)

LOL!

Caution, some may be NSFW.

http://diply.com/amusing-world/20-most-awkward-family-photos-ever/62459/1


----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Nov 17, 2014)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## MA_PE (Nov 18, 2014)

^AHS pretty decent story this season.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Master slacker (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## knight1fox3 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## csb (Jul 25, 2016)

^That's strangely hypnotizing.


----------

